# What's Your Favorite Router Workshop Project?



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought this might be an interesting question for those of you who are fans of the show. Myself I am limited to those shown on the Woodworking Channel as the show has never run in my area.. unfortunately  I wish I could see so many more of those projects. 

My favorite... I think would have to be the Jewelry and Lingerie Chest which is actually a 4 part or episode project. The reason... you can see a lot of what the router is capable of doing and a number of those famous Router Workshop jigs are used and a number of joinery methods etc. are used. Neat project. 

So... what's your favorite project from Bob and Rick? Remember "it's nice when it fits and only good when it does" .. I love that! 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

That's a real hard one , they are all so good 
I have all 95 shows on VHS/DVD it's hard one. 

I guess I would say the Magic Box It's so easy and it looks great and just about any one can get it done right the 1st. time with Bob R. video or RWS show.


103 - Magic Boxes:
http://www.routerworkshop.com/S100.html#14

http://www.routerworkshop.com/epage.html


Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

Like yourself, I do not get the show either, can you believe that for a place called Atlanta?

I am with you on the jewelry chest. They hit a lot of ground and it is a neat project as well.

I would love to see the one on the Magic Box that Bj mentioned above. That is a nice little box. It is in my book, but would be nice to see them make it in person.

Oh well.... TG for the Woodworking Channel at least. They could use some new material though, the reruns are geting boring.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I think I like the Desk accessories show... board with Pen holder, paper clip cup, in/out trays, and a lidded box... don't have the #.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, that one would be high on my list of shows to see. Like Bob... getting tired of seeing the same shows on the WWking channel. Seen them all now at least a dozen or so times I think


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't get the show either. But, I think a show on routing profiles while turning would be great.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I have to agree with Corey, the Jewelry and Lingerie Chest.

Jack


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is a simple solution to not being able to view the show in your area. Email your local PBS program director, then post a sign in your favorite woodworking supply dealers asking others to do the same. These guys listen, and if enough in your area request the show they will run it. There are 14 seasons of the show available to PBS, so there is no good reason for reruns for a couple years.
Season 4 is available on DVD from Oak Park. My overall favorite Router Workshop project is routerforums!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I also liked the small Writing Lap Desk...

... some good jigs / fixures used in it...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Corey,
> 
> I would love to see the one on the Magic Box that Bj mentioned above. That is a nice little box. It is in my book, but would be nice to see them make it in person.


Bob,just FYI there is a book by Bob and Rick called Router Projects and Jigs. It's a great book and covers the magic box in it as well as many of the projects done on the show... and most of the jigs that Oak Park sells. Good reference book and some neat little projects. 

Corey


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Since I don't have the expertise of many of you, I would put in for the simplest project they ever did. It is a shop stool requiring just 5 pieces of wood. The only thing I would change is the method of fastening the top. Divots don't do it for me. One of these days I will try that item they made on the dart board cabinet episode.

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

You can now download/e-mail drop the plan for the Dart Board at the right price 
And it is a fun project......I didn't put in a dart board ,I gave it to my oldest kid to use for storage for her bean dolls stuff with glass type doors...

Dart Board Cabinet:
http://www.routerworkshop.com/S800.html#87

In today’s episode of the “Router Workshop” router experts Bob and Rick Rosendahl craft a beautiful “Dart Board Cabinet” that will enhance any games room. Bob will show you how to create the casework and pattern cut the top and bottom caps while Rick creates the beautiful raised-panel doors! That’s the “Dart Board Cabinet”…today on the “Router Workshop”!

Order the E-Plan ▼

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?product=PL10812


-----------


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

*I liked the Step Drawers*

It's hard to pick just one episode, because I could watch them all over and over again. For some reason the step drawer one (708) is always a favorite.


----------



## KASportsGuru (Jul 5, 2007)

wHERE CAN i FIND THESE PROJECTS? mY WIFE WOULD LOVE THE jEWELRY cHEST


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

KASportsGuru said:


> wHERE CAN i FIND THESE PROJECTS? mY WIFE WOULD LOVE THE jEWELRY cHEST



http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RW-Plan-

You have to look at them By TV Series... but, they're there!


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

I hate to say it but I have never seen the show. Not my choice mind you. I have direct tv and it seems PBS is a channel I have to pay extra for. I'm on the phone as we speak to get it. Funny, I have to pay extra for public tv. Not sure about that math 

Joe


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

lablover said:


> I hate to say it but I have never seen the show. Not my choice mind you. I have direct tv and it seems PBS is a channel I have to pay extra for. I'm on the phone as we speak to get it. Funny, I have to pay extra for public tv. Not sure about that math
> 
> Joe


Just make sure that the PBS station you are going to pay for carries it. The Detroit PBS that we can pick up hasn't carried it for a long time now. 

Brian


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

lablover- i have directv also, i have the package with DIY, i get it, it dosent come on often, if you want i can tell you which pbs channel shows it, like i said its not very often, i have like 8 of my favorite ones saved on my Tivo! 

I would have to say i dont have a favorite one! my favorite(s) are
the Angle Tray
the smith corner shelf
Box of Hearts
and the shop stool


Jeff!


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

I have DIY and have not seen it. Hmm..Got the PB..Looking forward to seeing the show

Joe


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

lablover said:


> I hate to say it but I have never seen the show. Not my choice mind you. I have direct tv and it seems PBS is a channel I have to pay extra for. I'm on the phone as we speak to get it. Funny, I have to pay extra for public tv. Not sure about that math
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe,

Why pay for a TV channel that may NOT have them when you can watch the shows for FREE!???

Here is link to the Schedule... Look at it first to see what's happening.
http://thewoodworkingchannel.com/schedule.aspx?networkshortname=WOOD&timezoneoffset=-8

Now, you want to watch the show...
Run the Windows Media Player...
Click <file>, <Open URL>, paste this URL into it...
http://viewers.multicastmedia.com/viewer/BuildASX_7.asp?streamid=3000568
... and click <Enter>

In fact, The Router Workshop will be on RIGHT NOW... with their Construction Tips.

Enjoy!!


----------

